# W.H.Pugmire - new books



## w h pugmire esq

There's been some speculation on a thread that is closed on the price of my Centipede Press book -- and it will probably cost $125 per copy.  We're hoping to have it out in time for this year's H. P. Lovecraft Film Festival.  My story in S. T. Joshi's *Black Wings* is not a Sesqua tale -- the setting is not named, as the realm may not be "actual".  Mine is one of _three_ tales that touches on "Pickman's Model."

I am now working with S. T. on my next book for Hippocampus, *The Tangled Muse and Others, *which will consist mostly of new prose poems, although I am also writing a new Sesqua Valley novelette for the book, set in 1917 and concerned with Imagist poetry.  Hopefully this will clear up some of your questions concerning my forthcoming books.  My other project, a book of mostly Sesqua tales, all of which are inspir'd by the weird fiction of Robert Bloch, is now on hold until I have completed writing the new Hippocampus book, which I hope to see publish'd October of next year.


----------



## j d worthington

Thank you very much for the information (and the correction), Wilum. While that is by no means "chicken-feed", it is something I can manage without putting myself in the poor house... and, considering the quality of their books, is quite reasonable.

(I am trying to recall where I came across the figure I was quoting... but for the life of me, I can't recall. Sorry about the confusion.)

I look forward to the complete volume *The Tangled Muse* -- what I have seen of your prose-poetry has made quite an impression; very rich material, that. I also look forward to what you're doing with this series of tales inspired by Bloch's work. That sequel to his "The Cheaters" sounds particularly intriguing. Interestingly, I came across the episode of Thriller which was an adaptation of that about a year and a half ago, for the first time (I read the story many, many years ago, but have not had the pleasure of doing so since); so it will be quite interesting to see how you develop the ideas you were talking about on your vlog.

Again, thank you for putting the correct information out there....


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Oh, what a relief! It still means I will have bestir myself to seek gainful employment in the interim, but this places the Centipede Press book somewhat within the outer bounds of 'within reach'. Thank you for the information!


----------



## w h pugmire esq

*THE TANGLED MUSE* is now available for pre-order at Centipede Press.  Jerad had six pre-publication copies printed in time for the H. P. Lovecraft Film Festival, and they are so gorgeous I nearly fainted.  Really, it's amazing: I had a very specific "look" in mind for the book, wanting it to look very 1890's _fin-de-siecle_, like something one cou'd have found in a secret shop in Wilde's London.  We have lots of artwork by Aubrey Beardsley, including a drawing on the front board that we chose because we thought it looked like me in drag.  I cannot tell you how good it feels, to have this gorgeous book become a reality!  Jerad hopes to have copies to ship by ye end of this month or early November.

I am now working on a new collection of "traditional" Cthulhu Mythos tales for Miskatonic River Press, with each tale set in "Lovecraft Country."  The one I am working on nigh is my Dunwich tale, "They Smell of Thunder."  I doubt that it will be the 20,000 word wonder that I at first plotted it wou'd be, but I think it will be okay.  It begins in Sesqua Valley and then moves to Dunwich.  

S. T. has accepted my newest-written book, *Uncommon Places*, for Hippocampus Press, and it will hopefully be publish'd late 2011.  I became _so obsess'd_ with writing that book that for ye past few months I have ignor'd the world & its inhabitants as never before.  If you are one of they that I have swept aside in my artistic frenzy, I know that you will understand.  The combination of writing books and taking care of my ill mother exhausts me, and I find it difficult to be social online as in life.  

Had such a great time at ye HPLFF, despite my own ill health.  I had planned to attend the nightly gatherings at a supper club that served absinthe cocktails and drink a toast to Oscar Wilde, but I merely crept to me motel room early each night and faded away, with S. T. Joshi's *I Am Providence* volume one in me lap, unread.  I hope I have more energy when I attend MythosCon in January!


----------



## j d worthington

Odd that I didn't see this the other day. Yes, I caught your video with the new book from Centipede Press... it _does_ look a beaut! I look forward to its release, and to seeing some feedback on this one. Even though I have had the privilege of reading this in advance, I intend to peruse it once again upon its arrival. A wonderful selection indeed.

Am also quite looking forward to receiving my copy of the Hippocampus volume when it is released. Congratulations, Wilum, on such a pair of dreams coming true... and the very best on the new Mythos collection....


----------



## Nesacat

Thank you for the updates Wilum. There's plans to be made now for the acquisition of the book which will involve being very kind to my book dealer in London. Could you please give me a meowrr when the book is available? 

p.s. Ellen Datlow posted pics of you on a panel at the Lovecraft con. Looked quite wonderful.


----------



## John Thiel

Hey, Pugmire! Long time no see.


----------



## John Thiel

Will you post when your Cthulhu roundup is complete?


----------



## w h pugmire esq

I have been a busy wee Mythos lad and worked on a number of new of new books this remarkable year.  Here's a run-down for y'all who are interested.

*The Tangled Muse* was delay'd because we had to remove the work of one of the artists and replace it with brand new and wondrous artwork by the Swiss artist, Gwabryel!  The cover of ye book is now my new avatar--we wanted a Yellow Book in ye tradition of ye Victorian _fin-de-siecle_ Yellow Nineties.  We chose that Beardsley illustration for ye cover of the book as we felt it rather resembled me in drag.  The book is profusely illustrated with colour and b&w works and is Introduced by S. T. Joshi.  Centipede Press is ye publisher, & and I recommend it be purchased from them as at Amazon and elsewhere it is being sold for an inflated price. 

*Some Unknown Gulf of Night* is my aesthetic response to HPL's _Fungi from Yuggoth_, a work of 37,000 words in prose-poems and vignettes.  Some of it is rather randy.   The book has been accepted by Arcane Wisdom Press.  There will be a limited edition hardcover of 100, and then a regular print run as pb chapbook.  I am especially pleased with this work.  Our own J. D. Worthington has supplied a kind and magnificent Introduction!  Arcane Wisdom hopes to bring it out in ye "second quarter" of 2011, whut must mean late Spring or early Summer.

*Uncommon Places* will hopefully be published late 2011 by Hippocampus Press, if they can squeeze it into their schedule.  Because the Centipede Press omnibus is so expensive and limited to 150 copies, I have included all of its original works in this trade pb from Hippocampus.  I have also written a number of rather disturbing prose-poems that will see their first publication in this book.  The title work saw its original publication in *The Tangled Muse*, but I have added 10,000 additional words to it for this Hippocampus Press book--most of the new stuff being a segmented sequel to J. Vernon Shea's "The Haunter of the Graveyard."  *Uncommon Places* will be illustrated with new works by the fantastic Swiss artist, Gwabryel!

*The Strange Dark One--Tales of Nyarlathotep* may be published late 2011 by Mythos Books--but they are often late when it comes to bringing out new books.  David told the book's artist, Jeffrey Thomas, to please get the artwork in by summer of next year.  I expect the book to be published as trade pb, but some new titles from Mythos Books have been published as hardcovers.  This book collects most of my tales of Nyarlathotep, and I have written two new Sesqua Valley tales for the book, one of which is a 14,000 word novelette.

The books I will be writing in 2011 include a new collection of traditional Cthulhu Mythos fiction for Miskatonic River Press and a book of 80,000 to 100,000 words of stories, prose-poems and verse all of which is inspired by the works of Clark Ashton Smith.  I am writing the latter book with Maryanne K. Snyder, and am determined that its first edition will be in hardcover.

Happy New year to all!


----------



## John Thiel

Keep with it--Tales of Nyarlathotep seems to be a good one for the coming year.


----------



## w h pugmire esq

Thanks, John -- good to see you here.
More news:  Matthew Jaffe will be illustrating *Some Unknown Gulf of Night*!  Matthew did the jacket for Laird Barron's *Occultation*, and he is doing a bunch of new art exclusively for the forthcoming Centipede Press *Arthur Machen* omnibus!  He is a fantastic artist so I am very excited about this!  He will be attending MythosCon, so I can get together with him there and discuss his art for the book.
Also, Jeffrey Thomas has just agreed to collaborate with me on a new book of Lovecraftian fiction concerning a New England artist who encounters supernatural manifestations.  I wanted an artist to write this book with me so that the technical matters concern art technique and such will be correct, and I wanted someone who has worked in the Lovecraftian genre.  That he also lives in New England is an added plus.  We will begin tentative work on the book next year, but my main focus will have to be my new book for _Miskatonic River Press_ and the book on CAS-inspired tales and poetry that I am writing with Maryanne K. Snyder.


----------



## w h pugmire esq

Hullo, ducks -- been away too long, and I keep forgetting my password and cannot log on.  I think it's cool nigh.  Oy, such a year!  *The Tangled Muse* is close to sold out.  I can't believe it, hasn't even been a year since publication.  *Some Unknown Gulf of Night* will be publish'd _this month!!!_  My darlings, I have been so anxious for that book to see publication -- I consider it the best thing I have yet written.  The writing of it was an experience of hypnotic traffick with ye Muse of Muse -- H. P. Lovecraft.  

And now I will have a third hardcover publish'd this year, *GATHERED DUST AND OTHERS*, from Dark Regions Press -- with a really wonderful jacket painting by Wayne Miller.  I believe the deluxe leather-bound slipcased edition is nearly sold out, but there will be 100 regular sign'd hardcover editions, and then once they are sold there will be a trade paperback and ebook edition (my first Kindle!).  

In October comes *The Strange Dark One--Tales of Nyarlathotep*, now to be publish'd by Miskatonic River Press and with each tale illustrated by Jeffrey Thomas! Then early next year (I think) comes my second collection from Hippocampus Press, *Uncommon Places*.  The cover painting for that book is so strange and unearthly and _weird_ -- I love it!  

I am currently writing a book of tales with Jeffrey Thomas, concerning a sinister New England artist of our invention, Enoch Coffin.  That new book will be publish'd late next year by Dark Regions Press.

I've been a busy wee Mythos laddie, aye.


----------



## J Riff

May the sky-spiders protect you in future missions to the gulfs of greatness! 
Also, WTG and congrats*


----------



## John Thiel

Glad to see you like all of us so well, Wilum. I'll tell you what, I remember looking over Arkham House selections and deciding which ones I wanted to purchase, and had I seen Tales of Nyarlathotep on their lists it would have been an immediate purchase. Time has passed, but it still sounds like a solid title.


----------

